# 20v v5 turbo



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Tried to search without success. I know they are only available in europe, but how hard is it to swap a 20v v5 into a Corrado. Does it use a 4 cylinder or 6 cylinder transmission bolt pattern? How well do these engines accept boost?


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

Not sure which engine you speak of. Do you mean the VR5? Pretty sure that one is a 10v unless they made a newer 20v one. 

edit: just saw that you said turbo... no clue


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm also fairly sure there was only a 10V version too, making 150hp. Pretty sure they'd dropped it by the time they went to 24V in the VR6.

They have the same bellhousing pattern as a VR6, since thats what they're based on. They are pretty rare though - they were fitted to the mk4 and Passat, but there aren't many around.

I would think they would take to boost as well as a VR6 would, but it'd be challenging finding bits off the shelf to do it, like manifolds, head spacer, etc. You'd have to custom make all that, by which time you might as well put a VR6 in


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

I came across this a few years back. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2287453-VR5-TURBO-STAGE-4&highlight=vr5+turbo


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

there is a 20V version, 170 HP IIRC. Here is a link to some pistons for it: http://www.part-box.com/wiseco-pist...170-hp-aqnazx-11.01-p-18784.html?currency=GBP and this: http://www.golfv5.co.uk/v5_stats.html


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

Cool so it does exist. VW should have used that instead of the inline 5 we have now. :thumbdown:


----------



## Scorp67 (Apr 30, 2009)

10v VR5 was avalible from '00-02' i think - 150hp
20v replaced it, extra valves and individual coils like the 24v VR6 - 170hp
Your better off with the VR6 engine as there is a lot of information and parts avalible
and the engine is not much bigger
There is a build thread for a 10v turbo vr5 somewhere on the 'tex


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2862822


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

vwpat said:


> there is a 20V version, 170 HP IIRC. Here is a link to some pistons for it: http://www.part-box.com/wiseco-pist...170-hp-aqnazx-11.01-p-18784.html?currency=GBP and this: http://www.golfv5.co.uk/v5_stats.html


Interesting. I stand corrected :thumbup:

I have never seen one of those motors, either for sale or in a car!


----------



## wills 87 gti 16 valve (Oct 23, 2005)

my friend has a vr5 10v turbo in his green mk2 in nanaimo b.c. 

the nice thing about the vr5 in a mk2 is you dont have to bash the frame to make it fit


----------



## wills 87 gti 16 valve (Oct 23, 2005)

also there is abit of wiring you have to do if you want to put it in a corrado but its not to hard if you got all the diagrams for the motor and the car 
if you use the stock ecu you will have to figure out how you want to deal with the immo stuff.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

baupfhor said:


> Cool so it does exist. VW should have used that instead of the inline 5 we have now. :thumbdown:


i agree that VR's are awesome but the new 5cyl 2.5's are really good motors, there are many on the Mark V forums that are boosting them and they are holding together realllly well

the 2.5's are essentially a Mark V 2.0T with one more combustion chamber, the head design and the valves are the exact same


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

35i 2000 said:


> the 2.5's are essentially a Mark V 2.0T with one more combustion chamber, the head design and the valves are the exact same


thats exactly why they did not go with the VR5 ...the 2.5 is a lot more modern , take the roller rocker for one thing and it as equal head runner lenght that the VR never could have and the intake valves are tilted in direction of the flow so the flow of air doesnt have to make a 90 degree turn to enter the combustion chamber as with most VR and the angle of the valves enables them to open away from the cylinder wall therefore maximising the flow ... only downside of that engine is that they put some crappy cams probably to limit power not to endanger the sales of the GTI cause it could easily do 200hp with propper cams .. they should have made a 200hp 2.5 Golf and a 250hp 2.0T GTI 

dont get me wrong the VR is a rock solid good engine but the 2.5 is better in design alot more modern


----------

